# Personal trainers specialising in bodybuilding in the York area



## Benjamin_Allen (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi I'm Ben, I am looking for a trainer who is approachable, friendly and specialises in training for bodybuilding. I live in the York area, and have access to a gym close by that is fairly well equipped. Does anyone have any recommendations? I am a complete novice, I have always wanted to bodybuild. It's only now that I have the freedom and the drive to make it my lifestyle.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

hi mate how old are you and why do you want a PT?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.absolutefitnessgym.co.uk/

darren sadlers gym i would go there .


----------



## Benjamin_Allen (Jun 17, 2011)

I want a PT because I need help with the training and the diet. Through past experience, a lot of people who work at gyms don't necessarily know about bodybuilding.


----------



## Benjamin_Allen (Jun 17, 2011)

28 years old.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You don't necessarily need a pt for that mate.

All the information you need can be found on this site.

Have a good read of the stickies in the diet section and the getting started section


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

why carnt you learn off here mate. Tell us your stats and what your aiming to acheive.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 4, 2010)

Rather daft to be wasting your cash on a PT for bodybuilding when you just need to use a forum like this or browse the web to find out the basics.

Bodybuilding is easy, you pick some weights, eat well, get sleep and rest, the reason most at the gym fail is because they are impatient so best thing you can do is ask on here for some help with a routine then look at videos online for the correct form of these exercises and then for your diet go to the diet section and then your on your way.


----------



## lloydy1927 (Jun 21, 2010)

IVe never really bothered with personal trainer, once you've learnt the correct excerices and technique be a waste of time i reckon, can post on here for advice and diet help etc.... Heres a good site mate for videos and excercises http://www.coopersguns.com/videos/exercise-encyclopedia/]


----------



## moocows911 (Jun 2, 2011)

But i would agree it isnt a bad idea, if you are a complete novice, to have a couple of sessions with a PT just so that you can ensure you know what you're doing with the exercises. If you're using bad form in alot of cases you may as well just not bother doing it for the gains you make.


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

go see my mate stu garrington at ebor fitness in york, top bodybuilder and knows his ****!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

BigJohnny said:


> Rather daft to be wasting your cash on a PT for bodybuilding when you just need to use a forum like this or browse the web to find out the basics.
> 
> Bodybuilding is easy, you pick some weights, eat well, get sleep and rest, the reason most at the gym fail is because they are impatient so best thing you can do is ask on here for some help with a routine then look at videos online for the correct form of these exercises and then for your diet go to the diet section and then your on your way.


Some people just need to be put in the right direction - we're not all the same


----------

